# Cannot Load CS6 into Plugin Manager



## George Osborne (Oct 16, 2012)

I must be doing something wrong. I have been using LR since version 2 and Photoshop since CS4. I upgraded to LR4 some time ago and used CS5 plugin. Just upgraded to CS6 and for some reason I get an error message when I try to instal the CS6 plugin into the the plug in manager for LR. I have installed the latest changes on both and still not working. I am using Windows7. Help please

George


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi George

CS6 plug-in?  Photoshop doesn't use plug-in manager.  It should be picking it up automatically, but you could try the solutions here: http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html


----------



## George Osborne (Oct 17, 2012)

Victoria

Many thanks for your reply. I do not know how it happened but this morning I opened up Lightroom and did a right click of my mouse and hey presto there was Photoshop CS6 and it was also in Photo>Edit in.

It must be your divine intervention!!.

Thanks again

George


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2012)

Excellent, we love things that magically fix themselves!


----------

